# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PULPA DE TAMARINDO (1/2 Kg., 4 Kg. y 16 Kg.)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos a los interesados pulpa de tamarindo congelada para mercado local. Para exportaciones, solicitar cotización indicando cantidad de Kg. y presentación (MOQ: 1 pallet / 1,000 Kg.)  *Precios en base a un pedido de 1,000 Kg:*   Bolsa de 1/2 Kg: S/.10.37 + IGV x KgBolsa de 4 Kg: S/.10.35 + IGV x KgBalde plástico de 16 Kg: S/.10.08 + IGV x Kg *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  Temas similares: VENDO PULPA DE FRUTAS Artículo: Región Lambayeque exporta nuevos productos como tamarindo y aguaymanto PULPA DE DURAZNO VENTA DE PULPA DE AGUAJE PULPA DE CARAMBOLA, COCONA y TAMARINDO PARA EXPORTACIÓN

----------

